# Canadian machine tool auctions?



## UboatCmdr (Apr 9, 2017)

Hey everybody,

Looking for a recommendation on Canadian auction sites. I'm trying to hunt down an older (2003+) Haas Vf2/3/4 for the shop, and it seems like there's nothing reasonably priced in Canada.

Where have you guys had luck finding machines? Outside of kijiji haha


----------



## Dogpounder (Apr 11, 2017)

Global Auction is a web site that lists just about every auction that happens in North America. Good resource for Alberta Auctions.


----------



## kylemp (Apr 11, 2017)

UboatCmdr said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Looking for a recommendation on Canadian auction sites. I'm trying to hunt down an older (2003+) Haas Vf2/3/4 for the shop, and it seems like there's nothing reasonably priced in Canada.
> 
> Where have you guys had luck finding machines? Outside of kijiji haha


Your probably best to look at buying it from somewhere in the states or out east. Things in Alberta have been going for way too much money recently and there's a lot more in those two areas for a much more reasonable price. I would be extremely wary of buying a cnc at auction unless you can inspect and run it first, or its cheap enough to rebuild the spindle bearings if they're bad.


----------



## Janger (Apr 16, 2017)

@kylemp maybe of interest? 
https://mcdougallbay.com/bid.php?arg=862DE9CC-7C4B-4D40-B749-C939FD5CA1DC


----------



## kylemp (Apr 16, 2017)

Janger said:


> @kylemp maybe of interest?
> https://mcdougallbay.com/bid.php?arg=862DE9CC-7C4B-4D40-B749-C939FD5CA1DC


It would have been but they out a reserve on it... I'll keep an eye on it though. Thanks.


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 16, 2017)

UboatCmdr said:


> Hey everybody,
> 
> Looking for a recommendation on Canadian auction sites. I'm trying to hunt down an older (2003+) Haas Vf2/3/4 for the shop, and it seems like there's nothing reasonably priced in Canada.
> 
> Where have you guys had luck finding machines? Outside of kijiji haha




I started out with House of Tools which unfortunately closed Doors some time ago.  Been buying last few years from Bussy Bee, KMS and accross the line in Bellingham from Grizzly Tools which has an awsome collection at decent prices.

Cheers 4J


----------



## Alexander (Oct 16, 2017)

I know it is hard to cold call people looking for equipment. But in the past when I wanted machines or expensive tooling I just tell friends and friends of friends what I'm looking for. Often someone has a lead on a machine that is not being used that I might be able to buy. Oddly enough allot of shops won't post CNC machines publicly and prefer to sell to someone who wont be competing for there business.


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

Just looked at a Small Lathe bout 24" beetween centers. Nothing special and probably will go for Cheap.  If anyone is interested access the Wair Website for Prince George BC

Cheers


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2017)

hey 4Jawbilly, can you provide a link?  sorted thru a bunch of websites, but couldn't find it from your description.  An acquaintance is looking for a starter lathe...


----------



## 4Jawbilly (Oct 17, 2017)

*Wair is the Warehouse & Investment Branch of the Province of British Columbia
Where I have seen this small Lathe today, here is the Adress give them a call and they can answer your questions.  Dan is pretty well running the Show there. Good Luck

ADDRESS*:
3695 Opie Crescent
Prince George BC  V2N 1B9
Phone: 250 565-4201
View map

*Cash and Carry Sales:*
Monday - Friday from 9:00 am - 3:00 pm
(excluding holidays)


----------



## Janger (Oct 17, 2017)

Dabbler said:


> hey 4Jawbilly, can you provide a link?  sorted thru a bunch of websites, but couldn't find it from your description.  An acquaintance is looking for a starter lathe...


There’s a south bend in the federal gov surplus site - it’s located at the Ralston AFB...


----------



## RobinHood (Oct 17, 2017)

Dabbler said:


> An acquaintance is looking for a starter lathe...



Hi Dabbler, just posted a SM 9" Utilathe for sale in the classifieds...


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 17, 2017)

thanks


----------

